# Hyperactive dogs "Ruin" adoption (funny video)



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

hilarious! (especially Ginger @ 2:40)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXdVhTe2MrY


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Totally hilarious...


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Made me lol...


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

OMG, I laughed so hard!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

kinda a non really dog aware person meeting a slightly over the top interactive dog and being overwhelmed by dogs that want to be loved.kinda sad maybe-hope they were not euthed


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldoghope they were not euthed


i highly doubt it. out here anyway - news exposure does wonders for the dogs that are showcased. both of these dogs were gorgeous and neither of them were 'bad' or aggressive. for the pitty, i particularly think that she sold herself pretty well seeing as tho those dogs have such a rep. and the shepherd... well i mean... who can resist that sweet boy. i think people understand that after being in a crowded pen for who knows how long - its torture to ask two young dogs to sit still.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG!
I laughed SOOOO HARD!!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Have to agree that seeing those dogs really "unleashed"so to speak would want me to be willing to adopt them -rather than a dog who justs sits there on some TV adoption pieces.Kinda loved the little nips the shep gave-he was not shut down but wanted interaction with humans-just needed -someone to tell him where to go-but obviosly wanted to interact.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG! LOL!! So cute and funny!!!








I hope they both end up the most fabulous ever, forever home.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow that reminds me of two of my foster dogs... One dog I fostered was a Lab mix who was young, active, and would get overexcited when he saw other dogs and start barking (he wanted to play.) Unfortunately the shelter's adoption events of course always had several dogs for adoption, so he would be barking and trying to get to the other dogs to play, and then if someone showed interest in him he would get excited and start jumping on them.








The most recent dog I fostered was a really cute longhaired GSD, young adult, who would chew on ANYTHING and was very playful. He was a little nippy which I was working on.... However at adoption events where we had to just stand around with nothing to do he would start to get bored and then the nipping and jumping would start... Not a good way to get adopted!


----------

